# When is a Person Mature enough to cary?



## SigSavior88 (Feb 17, 2010)

Its not necessarily a "what age should one carry", but more of a "when should i feel ready to do so".

This has been a serious question on my mind considering I'm still 21 (almost 22) and I'm in college. I know that sometimes when I go downtown to bars I feel like there's just times when I wish I would have it, or times when I see situations that could be diffused by one but are not since there is an absence.

My dad is an officer and hes taught me what it means to be responsible when using a firearm, He himself has actually had to use his weapon in the line of duty so he knows what it means to look someone in the eye and make a decision. I just don't know if I'm capable of making that decision yet. I know that if my family were ever endangered I wouldn't hesitate to shoot a man who tries to cause harm to me or my family (girlfriend at the moment.) 

I don't know honestly. Its a tough decision its a huge responsibility and I know that I'm up for it but just perhaps now at this particular point in my life.

Thoughts?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

SigSavior88 said:


> ...
> 
> I just don't know if I'm capable of making that decision yet
> ...
> ...


If you don't know if you can pull the trigger, don't carry.

Not trying to be mr macho man, but if you don't know you need to think on it. There's nothing wrong with thinking you can't take a life, if that's the case there are other options than firearms and there's nothing "wrong" with that.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

VAMarine said:


> If you don't know if you can pull the trigger, don't carry.
> 
> Not trying to be mr macho man, but if you don't know you need to think on it. There's nothing wrong with thinking you can't take a life, if that's the case there are other options than firearms and there's nothing "wrong" with that.


Exactly right. If you're unsure, you're better off not having a gun.

As far as being "mature" enough? I would say some people never are. But, that's unrelated to the point above. tumbleweed


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

SigSavior88 said:


> I know that sometimes when I go downtown to bars I feel like there's just times when I wish I would have it, or times when I see situations that could be diffused by one but are not since there is an absence.


Even with a Texas CHL you cannot carry in a bar where 51% of revenue comes from alcohol.


----------



## SigSavior88 (Feb 17, 2010)

cougartex said:


> Even with a Texas CHL you cannot carry in a bar where 51% of revenue comes from alcohol.


Ya, I guess I'm just saying there's situations that would be easier diffused if I were to. I think I put what I was saying into different terms, its not that I wouldn't be able to pull the trigger its just when does the situation escalate to the point that i WOULD need to, sorry for the misunderstanding >.<


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

SigSavior88 said:


> Ya, I guess I'm just saying there's situations that would be easier diffused if I were to. I think I put what I was saying into different terms, its not that I wouldn't be able to pull the trigger its just when does the situation escalate to the point that i WOULD need to, sorry for the misunderstanding >.<


There is no definitive answer as "when is it ok to pull the trigger" if you ever have to ask yourself if it's OK to draw and fire, the answer is no. There's a million+ possible scenarios that could all play out either way pending on the smallest thing done differently.

If it's not life or death, the gun stays holstered. If something can be "easily diffused" it can be done without a gun. When you draw a gun, the intent is to stop a threat with lethal force, granted simply drawing may stop the engagement, but it is not to be done lightly.

Having a gun is not for ending pissing matches, chest thumping arguments, or shoving matches, if that's what your thinking. Pulling a gun in those circumstances is going to land you in jail for brandishing or assault pending on exact laws in TX.


----------



## SigSavior88 (Feb 17, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> Having a gun is not for ending pissing matches, chest thumping arguments, or shoving matches, if that's what your thinking.


That's not my intention, I don't plan on carry until I get out of college. I'm not a confrontational type of person anyhow and always try to avoid situations where some one will end up hurt. I wouldnt shoot some one over spilling coffee on my leg, but I wouldn't hesitate if I'm in Down town San Antonio and some one pulls a knife on me. (which is where ill be living when I'm out of A&M)


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

SigSavior88 said:


> That's not my intention, I don't plan on carry until I get out of college. I'm not a confrontational type of person anyhow and always try to avoid situations where some one will end up hurt. I wouldnt shoot some one over spilling coffee on my leg, but I wouldn't hesitate if I'm in Down town San Antonio and some one pulls a knife on me. (which is where ill be living when I'm out of A&M)


That's good to hear, I'm not trying to brow beat you or anything, but drawing a gun is not to easily diffuse a situation, it's a last resort measure in conflict resolution that is most likely going to result in someone not breathing ever again.

I suggest you do some reading rather than asking us on the internet, try and get a hold of at least one of these three.

In the Gravest Extreme

The Truth About Self Protection

Armed Response


----------



## SigSavior88 (Feb 17, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> That's good to hear, I'm not trying to brow beat you or anything, but drawing a gun is not to easily diffuse a situation, it's a last resort measure in conflict resolution that is most likely going to result in someone not breathing ever again.
> 
> I suggest you do some reading rather than asking us on the internet, try and get a hold of at least one of these three.
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks for the reads.


----------



## terryger (Feb 1, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> That's good to hear, I'm not trying to brow beat you or anything, but drawing a gun is not to easily diffuse a situation, it's a last resort measure in conflict resolution that is most likely going to result in someone not breathing ever again.
> 
> I suggest you do some reading rather than asking us on the internet, try and get a hold of at least one of these three.
> 
> ...


excellent advice!


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Seems to me that just the fact that you are thinking seriously about it speaks volumes about your responsibility. That reflection just may lead you to decide that it's not time yet. It's the smarter thing not to carry if you haven't pre-decided what you can and cannot do. No sense in producing a handgun just to have it used on you (or someone else) if you pull it when it's not necessary, or are unable to carry through. 

Ending someone's life is nothing to do without realizing that it will change your life for the worse, though better than being dead. Simply producing a handgun will place you in a pile of hassles at the very least. Keep it concealed unless your life is in immediate danger. Good luck with your reading.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

*Who knows?*

*"When is a person mature enough to carry?"*

I'm glad you referred to maturity rather than age because I know a 50 year old that I wouldn't trust with a gun because he doesn't have the insight to recognize his immaturity & inability to be a responsible gun owner.
To get there you should begin safety training immediately if you haven't already. Never think you don't need additional training.
Has your Dad taken you hunting with him? I ask because the sooner you start to handle guns the less fearful you will be. As soon as you can I would start going to a firing range that rents handguns you are interested.
You will be mature enough when you have respect for the fact that the gun you are carrying is only for self-defense and it doesn't make you different from other people except that your behavior is held to a higher standard because you've been trained on what not to do!
I'm sure you are almost there so I wish you the best.
Jack


----------



## SigSavior88 (Feb 17, 2010)

VietVet68 said:


> *"When is a person mature enough to carry?"*
> 
> I'm glad you referred to maturity rather than age because I know a 50 year old that I wouldn't trust with a gun because he doesn't have the insight to recognize his immaturity & inability to be a responsible gun owner.
> To get there you should begin safety training immediately if you haven't already. Never think you don't need additional training.
> ...


Cool deal, thanks for the advice, As for hunting not yet, Skeet shooting on the other hand I've done for multiple years haha. I think this is one of those things Im gonna need to look long and hard at before I make a decision.


----------



## leifglock (Feb 19, 2010)

I didn't read every response so pardon me if my answer isn't in the correct context.

If you frequently find yourself at the center of scuffles or "situations" in bars... you are not mature enough to carry.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I agree that it's a maturity and experience thing not a age thing at all.

:smt1099


----------



## fudo (Nov 11, 2009)

When You are ready, willing, and able to take a life in self-defense, and have the wisdom and restraint to know where the shoot/no shoot line is.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

fudo said:


> When You are ready, willing, and able to take a life in self-defense, and have the wisdom and restraint to know where the shoot/no shoot line is.


This except I would change it to draw or don't draw, cause once you draw you are basically shooting, considering you should only draw with the intention to shoot.

So I guess it is the same?


----------



## 2old2worry (Sep 22, 2009)

Another sign of maturity that I feel is necessary for carrying is that you don't feel the need to let anyone know that you are carrying...and that you behave in social situations (NOT bars) just as you would if you weren't licensed to carry. In other words, avoid confrontation if at all possible and leave if a situation gets "hairy". A CHL doesn't suddenly change you into Dirty Harry!


----------

